# Depression after failed IVF/ICSI



## kbuk (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi - We've just gone through our 3rd failed IVF/ICSI cycle. Both DH and I are very disappointed, but each time this happens, I feel like my devastation and hopelessness is so much more profound than DH's. Obviously, I survived these feelings after the previous 2 failures. Is this all emotions or is there an after-effect of all of these hormones that I've been pumping into my body? Is depression normal? I feel completely incapable of picking myself up after this failure. This passed after a week or so the last 2 times, but going through again is just hell. 

Thanks for any advice or other experiences,

kb


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

You are in a sense going through a grieving process and it can takes it´s toll on you esp. after 3 go´s. Yes, you will feel things more than DH as you are the one pumped full of drugs and they are sooo still in your system for, I believe, up to a month after a failed cycle.
Take care of yourself and don´t beat yourself up about needing just a bit more time.

Ruth


----------



## kbuk (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks Ruth, for the assurance. I hope they leave my system soon. I feel like a basket case.


----------



## HazelJC (Nov 18, 2004)

Dear KB,

I'm so sorry to hear of your 3rd failure.  I've been through 3 failed IVF attempts so I understand exactly how you feel.  I felt like every drop of energy had been knocked out of me, and felt unable to pick myself up and move on.  But time does heal, just like it did twice before, and you will gain your strength back and move on.  There's nothing we can do but ride these feelings out - it's perfectly normal, and you will see light at the end of the tunnel soon.  

Sending you  lots of   during this difficult time.

Hazel
x


----------



## kbuk (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks Hazel. I'm sorry that you have had to go through this too. 

kb


----------

